# Impossible de finir installation windows 8.1 sur el capitan avec Boot Camp



## melaniefu (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour voilà mon problème ,j'ai un iMac de 2010 et je voulais réinstaller comme avant windows 8.1 dessus et en étant sur système sierra je n'arrivais pas à faire une installation complète donc j'ai suivi les conseilles donnés sur google et je suis passé à el capitan mais malheureusement toujours le même problème,dès que je redémarre pour faire monter le disque windows à l'aie d'une touche rien ne se passe et je suis obligée d'arrêter l'installation .J'ai lu qu'il fallait un fichier iso de windows 8.1 que j'ai téléchargé directement sur microsoft mais cela n'a rien changé .
Pouvez vous m'aider
Merci


----------

